# January Pic of the Month



## harrigab

okay let's see what delights this month can dish up , two pics per member, taken within month of comp. Happy snapping


----------



## redbirddog

Went hiking in my favorite area this morning. 30 degrees but sunny. My friend took this one and his caption was:

"All the money in the world can't buy this peace and simple happiness with two friends of man"

Completely agree Ramon.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/01/all-money-in-world.html

RBD


----------



## Hbomb

H loves to play football. He's got a really soft mouth so never bursts the ball.

Unfortunately we are on football number 4 as the neighbour's collie is not so soft mouthed!!


----------



## Caleb

Caleb looking after his new "hairless" puppy


----------



## harrigab

one from today's shoot, not the most photogenic one from today ( I got loads today, cracking light, good postures etc) but I chose this one as it captures what we do. A pricked hen pheasant, Ruby on point, two minutes later this hen was in my hand, dispatched quickly and efficiently. Ruby led me to this bird and held her point till I got there, even then I struggled at first to see the bird until I got to her level and cast my eyes along her snout line, Ruby couldn't see the bird, but she knew damned well where it was


----------



## miru

Love winter!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/01/no-trail-up-this-mountain.html.
From the top of the Quartzsite Hill.


----------



## harrigab

another from yesterdays shoot, Ruby watching pheasants in flight


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

All of Zeke's (formerly) stuffed toys are called "goose", and he unstuffs them in pretty short order - some within just 20 minutes, a few lucky ones survive a day. We're thoroughly impressed then with the Meijer Durable Series bunny we got him over two weeks ago. It has thus far survived with just minimal tearing of it's knubby little tail. 

The other day I told him to go get his bunny (wondering if calling it something other than "goose" has contributed to its longevity?). He brought me one of his "gooses", so I said, "No, that's a goose. Go get your bunny." 

So he runs back to the bedroom & proudly returns with this mouthful... 2 "gooses" _AND_ the bunny. For the record, that Kong Ballistic was one of those unstuffed in under half an hour.


----------



## SuperV

Training pic of my youngest...Jagger


----------



## Taika

Taika jumping for joy, turning two!


----------



## Darcy1311

Here is my selection for Jan picture of the month...Taken just a few hours ago of Darcy on a 10 mile walk whilst suffering gun shyness, the guns were going off for 2 hours and all my little darling wanted to do was go home..bless her, we all survived the ordeal/////just..


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE - Not a English Pointer like my Grandfathers ! but getting CLOSE - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith

Missing the Point please note the tail tip - this is his 2nd point - PIKE gets birdie - picks up the snow & ice - locks DOWN - no MOVMENT !!!!!!!!!as good as it GETS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy

A couple photos from this mornings V meet up and hike.

Photo #1










Photo #2


----------



## Rbka

Nico turned 1 last weekend! For a birthday celebration we went on a hike with his bestie Winston (who is 6 months older almost to the day).









And then a little break after to chew and rest before more playing and shenanigans:









I wish I could catch them in action but it is so hard! Will post more frequently when I'm a better photographer


----------



## Ranakuttan

We are enjoying some cold foggy days in Northern California. The first pic was taken during our daily walks.
The second photo is my personal fav. It was taken when we visited our foster dog in his forever home in Palm Springs. As a "doggy foster mom" it is very sad letting go your foster dog to his home and the most rewarding feeling to see him again in his forever home.


----------



## DougAndKate

Finally some decent snow to hike in here in Eastern PA.


----------



## R E McCraith

Is it just ME ? or is it just the V ? - from blue eyed pup 2 ambered eyed adult - they just melt my heart - this forum is the BEST !!! POM on this cold winters night - just makes me SMILE - from PIKE & Me - a big THANK YOU !!!!!!!! this is not a entry pic


----------



## Suliko

Here are my two Vs Sophie and Pacsirta roasting by the fire on a cold winter day and Sophie holding the pencil for me while I study :-*


----------



## sansa17

Here is my Jasper  One from our walks and the other of him sleeping.


----------

